# Why did I get married too ???



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Just watched that movie and cried at the end of it like a little baby  ......

All our significant others should watch it !!!!!!!

Life is too short to fight over stupid stuff..... 

Life is too short !!!!!!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

we haven seen this on yet, but we rented the first on, and it was funny, and a little sad.

we could relate to most of the stories, and the 80/20..every one should know about that one.


----------

